# Blush for NC 20 skin?



## doodles (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm working on converting my make-up bag to all MAC (other than my mascara).  I have a couple brushes on my wishlist and now I'm trying to decide on a blush.  I was thinking Tenderling (was recommended on another forum) but it's out of stock.  What are some favorites around here?


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 13, 2008)

Blushbaby would be a nice alternative to Tenderling. My everyday blushes (I'm NC15) are usually Buff (if I want a more matte look) and Fleurry, which I adore but I think was a LE. Otherwise I'd recommend Dollymix and Pink Swoon. Don't be scared of darker colours either, applied with a light hand they can look great!


----------



## matsubie (Jan 13, 2008)

yes, you can try darker blushes with the 187 blush.
i also second pink swoon.  =D


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 13, 2008)

I am NC20 and like blushbaby, well dressed and peachykeen.


----------



## trollydolly (Jan 13, 2008)

ive got well dressed, dollymix, sunbasque and peachykeen and love them all! im nw15 and the darker ones look fab applied with a light hand and the 187 brush.


----------



## Meryl (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm NC20 although I sometimes seem to suit NW20 more.  However, I find Tenderling kind of brownish, even though it's nice and sheer.

Most blushes are too bold for me, but I love Peaceful. It's very, very soft. I think it's discontinued but you can still find it easily enough.  They haven't sold out.


----------



## user68 (Jan 14, 2008)

My favorite MAC blush is sunbasque applied with the 187 (NC15)

I know you said you're looking to convert to all MAC but it might be worth checking out NARS, I find their blushes are of higher quality and much more flattering and pigmented.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 14, 2008)

*melba, pink swoon, peaches, blushbaby*


----------



## Fairyphoebe (Jan 26, 2008)

I´m a NC20 and I  love Buff.


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (Jan 26, 2008)

I love Peaches and Springsheen! However, Springsheen seems to have quite a bit of shimmer on me, so if you don't like a lot of shimmer, I would try it in person first.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 27, 2008)

i know you said MAC, but I have that skintone too and I LOVE Flirt's blush in "heartthrob" its a peachy pink with a little shimmer. I esp. love it in summer because it gives a pretty glowy color.
Sorry I cant really help with mac because I don't own any MAC blush, only their cheek shimmer stuff.


----------

